# Withdrawal



## Hodr (13 Sep 2011)

How is the computer withdrawal? lol 

That will be the toughest part for me....


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Sep 2011)

You'll survive, you'll find it replaced by real life interaction with other people.


----------



## Hodr (13 Sep 2011)

I suppose, if the CF would start using Zombie targets for weapons training, I wouldn't even notice the lack of Gaming.... lol


----------



## Hodr (14 Sep 2011)

after the first 4 weeks, to you get any time to have a quick skype with your family?

Say maybe a weekend where you can't set up a visit.


----------



## Intrepidus (14 Sep 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You'll survive, you'll find it replaced by real life interaction with other people.



So true, So true.


----------



## Tow Tripod (14 Sep 2011)

One of the first things I did as a Pl 2IC on a DP1 Infantry course was take away all phones,IPODS,and Computers. This lasted anyplace from 4 to 6 weeks in order to get the canidates to talk and communicate with one another. Did they like it? Nope but if you don't know your fellow course mates because you are playing whatever video game the course will only become that much more difficult due to lack of teamwork.


----------



## benny88 (14 Sep 2011)

Hodr said:
			
		

> That will be the toughest part for me....



I think your course staff will make certain that it's not.  :camo:

Enjoy it, you'll live without your gadgets.


----------

